# Birds are starting to talk



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

While a lot of you were fighting the snow, cold and wind yesterday a buddy and I went out to start our pre-season scouting. Season opens 3/21

Just a touch of frost here and there and crystal clear as we got out of the truck at day break. As we are standing there 2 gobblers started to talk while they were still in the roost at about 500 yds. Wasn't long and we heard them come down. We made our way towards them and it wasn't long till we spot 6 long beards headed east with about a dozen hens working west. A truly beautiful sight as the sun brought out all their colors. Spent the next few hours going from one roost to another just confirming that the birds are still using them. Our birds get a little tricky as they don't roost in the same place every night but, will roost in a general area and love to roost over water in the cypress heads. Nothing much has changed since last spring so for the next month all I can do is wait and hope the birds don't get too hot till then.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm about ready for turkey season. We start May 1.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Things are picking up around here also, turkeys here had a mild winter.


----------

